# Top Seal On Slide Is Dry Rotted -



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

While inspecting the OB this weekend, I found that the top seal on the slide out is dry rotted and actually split lengthwise down the entire length of the slide. This is not the 'wiper' seal, but the tubular seal that attachs to the slide itself. The same gaskets on the sides of the slide are fine, but the top is toast. Found no evidence of water damage, but obviously this needs to be replaced.

Anybody know of the vendor for this seal gasket, or where replacements can be purchased? Looks like there is a 'track' that the rubber fits into. A quick google search was unsuccessful and the dealer is 3 hours away ( I can always call him and have him ship some, but thought I'd ask here first).
Thanks for any help!


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

You will have to get that from the manufacturer...Little advice---If possible get the rubber seal that goes on a montana and cut to fit...Montana is the only coach that has the grey non stick backing where the seal touches the coach..the stuff will last a lot longer and heat will not effect it...Many slide seals are plain rubber and will stick in high heat and then crack but the Montana has the seals that last...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PPL has an on line store and below is an example one I found in a few minutes of searching. Not cheap that is for sure. They have other shapes in stock so armed with a cross section of the damaged seal I am sure you can find a replacement.

Slide Seal from PPL


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> PPL has an on line store and below is an example one I found in a few minutes of searching. Not cheap that is for sure. They have other shapes in stock so armed with a cross section of the damaged seal I am sure you can find a replacement.
> 
> Slide Seal from PPL


The $130 price I saw from Andy's link was for a 30' roll. I'll bet your dealer would sell you a piece for $30-$40. Saves time searching - or buying way more than you need - and you can do the work.

I keep all my seals wiped down with Armoral several times each season and mine look like new.

MIke


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Signguy said:


> While inspecting the OB this weekend, I found that the top seal on the slide out is dry rotted and actually split lengthwise down the entire length of the slide. This is not the 'wiper' seal, but the tubular seal that attachs to the slide itself. The same gaskets on the sides of the slide are fine, but the top is toast. Found no evidence of water damage, but obviously this needs to be replaced.
> 
> Anybody know of the vendor for this seal gasket, or where replacements can be purchased? Looks like there is a 'track' that the rubber fits into. A quick google search was unsuccessful and the dealer is 3 hours away ( I can always call him and have him ship some, but thought I'd ask here first).
> Thanks for any help!


Give those seals a coating of heavy duty silicone spray twice a year. This will help keep them soft/flexible.


----------

